# pkgng official repository



## k-nike (Apr 18, 2013)

http://pkgbeta.FreeBSD.org/ has only 3 packages. There is another PKGNG official repository?
I have found an unofficial repository at http://mirror.exonetric.net/pub/pkgng only.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 18, 2013)

Official? No. But they're working on it.

On the other hand there's an official _*PC-*http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=38948_BSD one.


----------



## k-nike (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks[red]*.*[/red]


----------

